# TTTF first ever Soil Test



## gfiglia (Mar 11, 2020)

This is my first post to the TLF and appreciate all the help with this, here is a copy of my first soil test. Can anyone help read this?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcom to TLF

All I see is the need for potassium. Phosphorous is high, so avoid biosolids. Good ph at 6.2.

Check the Soil Remediation guide in my signature for details on what to apply.


----------

